# 1967 GTO Coupe



## 67MyEra (Jun 12, 2016)

*1967 GTO Coupe*

My first new car was a 1967 Signet Gold, Parchment interior, 4spd GTO coupe. I traded it off in 1970 to a dealer in the Kansas City area and have often wondered if it still exists. The VIN was 242177Z124641. If you have this I car I’d love to hear about its current condition and would be happy to provide you with its early history.


----------



## doby67 (Jun 10, 2016)

I'm also looking for one 242177P326254. While I'm hunting I'll look for yours too. 
If anyone else has a '67 they are looking for they could add it to this thread.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting, 67MyEra. Original owners are getting harder to come by these days, and I for one appreciate the history/information that guys like you who bought these cars new have. I am a 'day two' guy, and got into GTO's when they were cheap ten year old cars in the '70's. My question: did you order your Signet Gold GTO, or did you just like it and buy it as you saw it. I am trying to determine why Signet Gold was so popular back then. I am not sure if Pontiac was pushing the color (along with gold interiors available with ALL body colors!) or that the public loved it at the time (much like gold pickup trucks now). Did you specifically want a Signet Gold car? My '67 ragtop was originally Signet Gold/gold interior, and I repainted it once that color in 1986.....finally changed over to burgundy/parchment in '93 and I like the look a lot better. The girlfriend likes the gold, though, when she sees my old photos. So, what was your experience? Thanks.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Great Color.
One I should have kept;


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Mine was Signet Gold, like '67MyEra's. Not a darker gold. Signet Gold was actually a pale brownish-fawn color. Not really gold....like all the new clear coated re-paints are.


----------



## 67MyEra (Jun 12, 2016)

doby67 said:


> I'm also looking for one 242177P326254. While I'm hunting I'll look for yours too.
> If anyone else has a '67 they are looking for they could add it to this thread.


Thanks doby67, and an excellent idea for others to use this thread in hope of finding or hearing about their long lost 67 GTO.


----------



## 67MyEra (Jun 12, 2016)

geeteeohguy said:


> Thanks for posting, 67MyEra. Original owners are getting harder to come by these days, and I for one appreciate the history/information that guys like you who bought these cars new have. I am a 'day two' guy, and got into GTO's when they were cheap ten year old cars in the '70's. *My question: did you order your Signet Gold GTO, or did you just like it and buy it as you saw it. I am trying to determine why Signet Gold was so popular back then. I am not sure if Pontiac was pushing the color (along with gold interiors available with ALL body colors!) or that the public loved it at the time (much like gold pickup trucks now). Did you specifically want a Signet Gold car? *My '67 ragtop was originally Signet Gold/gold interior, and I repainted it once that color in 1986.....finally changed over to burgundy/parchment in '93 and I like the look a lot better. The girlfriend likes the gold, though, when she sees my old photos. So, what was your experience? Thanks.


Thanks for the friendly reply geeteeohguy. 

At the time In 1967 I was 21 years old and driving a 1961 Impala. Having a decent job I decided I could afford a performance car and I loved the looks of the 67 GTO. However, I decided to wait until I could see what the 1968 GTO’s looked like and when I finally got to see one I wasn’t impressed. It was getting late in the year and new 67 GTO’s had become scarce in my part of the country. My uncle located one in Grand Island, Nebraska and we made arrangements to go check it out over the weekend. I think when I saw the Gold GTO on the showroom floor I knew I had to own it …it was beautiful, it was very classy looking with its parchment interior and it had a 4 speed, lol. 
I loved driving that car!

So to answer your question, no …I did not choose the Signet Gold color, but I loved it when I saw it.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Thank you, Sir! Signet Gold/parchment with a 4 speed is a nice combo. I've only owned '65, '66, and '67 GTO's.....I've tried to own several '64's over the years with no luck. The '68 and up never appealed to me. I like them now, though......I think '67 is the sexiest year GTO in any color. Funny thing, a friend I know was in Viet Nam and wanted to buy a new GTO or Chevelle when he got back home in '68. He got back, had a look at the new ones just like you did, and found a '67 model instead. I'll tell you what though, a '61 Impala is a pretty sweet car these days......GM had the hottest roofline and wing windows in '61 and '62......very, very clean cars. Thanks for the inside track!
I've had a bunch of GTO's over the years, and pretty much all of them were bought because they had a 4 speed, had a tripower, and were in decent physical condition. Color was never an option for me. Sometimes I lucked out, sometimes not.


----------



## 67MyEra (Jun 12, 2016)

geeteeohguy said:


> Funny thing, a friend I know was in Viet Nam and wanted to buy a new GTO or Chevelle when he got back home in '68. He got back, had a look at the new ones just like you did, and found a '67 model instead.


That's an interesting note about the Viet Nam vet's car choice.

Yes, the 61 Impala was a nice car, just not an exciting, fun to drive car like the 67 GTO was, lol. 

Sounds like you’re a hardcore GTO fan and I do wish I still had the one I bought. However, in 1970 I decided to trade in my 67 GTO to a Chevy dealership in Kansas and fortunately I still own the car I traded for which is an Astro Blue 1970 SS LS6.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Excellent! Nothing wrong with buying a hot Chevelle, enjoying it for 46 years, and watching it appreciate 20 times or more in value! Pics?


----------



## 67MyEra (Jun 12, 2016)

geeteeohguy said:


> Excellent! Nothing wrong with buying a hot Chevelle, enjoying it for 46 years, and watching it appreciate 20 times or more in value! Pics?


My wife and I (mostly my wife believe it or not) decided to have it restored so as of last October it has not been in my garage. I do have pics of it in storage and after excavating it before transporting to the restoration company. 

Are Chevelle pics allowed on a GTO forum, I don’t want to upset anyone, lol.


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

We were owners of a '67 coupe purchased new in July '67. Attached is a copy of the dealer's invoice. VIN is 242177P215136. It was a Silver Glaze post coupe with a black vinyl top and black interior. I was overseas when my father sold it around 1970 or 1971. He sold it locally in West Orange, NJ. Also attached is the text of the story of this car and the '67 I now own that was published in the Nov 2005 "Legend". Re colors, I never saw a gold, turquoise, or any green variation of a '67 during the years we owned ours. All you saw was black, red, and dark blue.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I think colors were regional, as they are today. As a kid in the '60's, most GTO's I saw were white, gold, silver, or light blue or turqoise. Almost no red, black, or dark colored cars. This is in hot and sunny CA, in the days when most cars did not have AC. I remember visiting my grandparents in Indiana, and noticing that there were a lot of black, dark blue, dark green, and burgundy cars. In the 40 years I've been driving in CA, I have seen ONE original born-black '67 GTO on the road....and it was owned by a little old black lady in the '70's when I saw it, and it had a hood tach! I hope that car is still around....it was super clean back then.


----------

